

What Software Development Can Learn From Motown - speednoise
http://madhatted.com/2012/10/8/process-tips-from-hitsville

======
orta
There's some interesting ideas here that (I've heard) are quite similar to how
Apple works; small teams, iterate quickly, make multiple attempts at the same
thing and have a single person who can easily say no to something.

These guys were basically applying agile concepts to the song recording
business and doing a great job.

------
fredsanford
Good luck finding the software versions of James Jamerson, Papa Zita and Eddie
Willis, the master of the guitar "chink".

~~~
zwieback
That's exactly what I was thinking - "Yeah, but they had Jamerson". Today
Motown is primarily remembered for its stars and craftsmen.

However, what attracted all those musicians was a working system and that was
put in place by some very creative businessmen. And in a lot of ways it's the
exact opposite of what we read about here on HN, which is "throw something out
there fast to create traction and then grow from there." At Motown is was a
centrally planned and fully encapsulated process.

